# Breeding Betta Fish, Prediction on types and colors.



## Guest (Aug 12, 2019)

So I bred my bettas. Im wondering what type/color of bettas we might get. I have no idea how dominant Betta genes are. Haha!

AJR- Red Half Moon Male Betta
Infinity- Blue Crowntail Female Betta


Both of these pictures are not their current tank setups, they're old pictures of when we first got them. They are both in big tanks now. 


Give me a second to post the pictures. Haha


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2019)

Heres the pictures!


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

If they do not have recessive genotypes you are not aware of, most likely the majority of the spawn will be red/blue multicolor comb tails with super delta/delta caudal spread. (some people may refer to them as crown tails still or even half suns if their caudal spread reaches 180 degrees.) 

Im not sure people use the term comb tail anymore, but to me comb tails are betta that exhibit the reduction in webbing, but not to the degree a crown tail has at nearly 1/2 the length of their fins. (I believe they were the strain that eventually led to the creation of crown tails) 

Personally I do not like crossing crown tails to multi ray fish like halfmoons or super deltas because it usually creates uneven edges on their fins. 

Below is an image attached that I believe the fry could potentially look like.


----------



## Betta_addict36 (Jan 14, 2019)

Wow theyre both beautiful! I dont know much about betta genetics but I look forward to seeing the offsring! Does your male have a bit of gold iridescence to him or am i just seeing things?😂


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

The male looks like he's from a bright red line. So he should at least carry cambodian genes. Not sure how far the line he is - not sure if he still throws cambodian patterns.

Female looks royal blue, meaning she should carry all irid genes. But other than that, we don't know her background.

Theoretically, red x irid should create irid with red fins or red wash, and red with some level of irids. Since your male doesn't carry black genes or the genes are hidden by the blond gene (carried by cambodian), you shouldn't produce much traditional wild colors. But you might create cambodian line colors.

Form: its a bad idea to cross Solid tails to CT - unless you have a goal in mind. What Ricky showed is "good" result. In reality such crosses may produce uneven web reduction which makes them unattractive. And since one parent (female) is a 2 ray DeT, most if not all fry, should be DeT. Many will only have 2 rays, especially if male is a 4 ray.


----------

